

Why the Obama "Brand" Is Working (From Logo to Font) - robg
http://www.blog.newsweek.com/blogs/stumper/archive/2008/02/27/how-obama-s-branding-is-working-on-you.aspx

======
ivankirigin
I hear they're working on a new logo:
[http://www.boingboing.net/2008/02/27/new-obama-
campaign-l.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2008/02/27/new-obama-
campaign-l.html)

------
Zak
<http://www.paulgraham.com/charisma.html>

------
edw519
No argument that design is an essential element in marketing, branding, and
useability.

But that's quite a leap to say that if it's not policy differences, it must be
the font.

Another classic case of confusing correlation with causation.

~~~
alaskamiller
it's a classic case of shoddy journalism with brand names. it's almost akin to
linkbaiting.

~~~
edw519
I know. I was just trying to be nice.

